# Greetings from the Philippines!



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome from Honey Hive Farms, Missouri


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome from Washington State - I hope you share some pictures and some information on how you work your bees!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, I would be interesting to hear about your beekeeping methods .


----------



## BomBEEto (Jul 10, 2014)

texter said:


> Hello! I am an Asian bee (A. Cerana and Tetragonula Biroi Friese) keeper based in Quezon City. I look forward to exchanging beekeeping information with you in the future, especially in the matter of stingless bees as this might be my area of focus in the coming days. Thank you very much!


kabayan

do you have stingless bee colony to sell? where are you at QC and may i know your mobile #?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! It will be interesting to hear your experiences with your bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd love to learn more about Apis ceranae...


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome! I agree with Michael Bush -- hope you will share your experiences working with Apis ceranae. My parents do trips to the Philippines, and they've asked about setting up beekeeping there, but I don't know much about your bees. Would love to learn, though!


----------

